# Boliy 3600Pro Si Portable Generator For Sale



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

sold


----------



## Bakerman (May 1, 2007)

How much?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

sorry about that steve - i listed it on there now - and it is recdirect that i had bought it from - not rvdirect that i bought it from, noticed that when i re-edited....... I think rec sells the refurbished for 700.00 or 750.00 i do not recall.....


----------



## asplitsecond (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a Red one and love it. Great Gen.


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Pinellas Power sells both an extended run fuel system and a remote start for this unit. I like the extended run system and will be installing it sometime this spring.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Man...I wish I lived closer. Are you perhaps planning attending the Gettysburg rally?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

sold


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

sold


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

sold


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Sold


----------

